# imac bloqué après un reboot d'une mise à jour de l'OS



## loupinette (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous je suis nouvelle sur ce forum ^^
j'ai un souci avec mon imac G5 mac os X
hier j'ai fait une mise à jour de l'os, et en redémarrant l'imac bloque sur la pomme et le ventilo tourne à fonds 
J'ai donc utiliser command s avec fsck fy ( qui me renvoie ok ) et mount uw ( qui me renvoie:

root_device on / (hfs, local, read only, journaled)
devfs on /dev ( devfs, local )
fdesc on / dev (fdesc, union)

de plus la commande V me renvoie:
"can't determine dependencies for com.apple.driver.appleintelcpupowermanagement
error mapping module file com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement
can't map com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement in preparation for loading"


je n'y comprend rien du tout mais apparemment cela est du à la ram qui n'a pas beaucoup d'espace. 
De plus l'imac ne reconnait pas mon  mac os X install au démarage (avec ALT et avec touche C ).
Voila ma situation, je suis toute seule pour me débrouiller et je n'y arrive pas sniff
Je m'en remet à vous. ^^
Voila merci


----------



## lappartien (6 Mai 2012)

http://www.apple.com/fr//support/imac/g5/


----------



## loupinette (7 Mai 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr//support/imac/g5/


merci du lien lappartien mais je l'ai deja consulté


----------



## lappartien (7 Mai 2012)

vérif du DD avec dvd d'install et utilitaires disc.


----------



## loupinette (30 Juillet 2012)

lappartien a dit:


> vérif du DD avec dvd d'install et utilitaires disc.



oui jai essayer mais le pb est que le mac ne reconnait pas mon dvd 

peut etre que je peux creer un dvd d'inst nn?
quelqu'un aurait il une solution svp


----------



## Invité (1 Août 2012)

Tu as essayé le "safe boot" 
(la touche majuscule, c'est majuscules non bloquées)


----------



## arthur244 (11 Août 2012)

Moi j'ai une solution demande à quelqu'un de te mettre un cd 10.5 Pour tout les mac et redémarre avec la touche C et tu te mettras sur léopard et le tour est joué!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

et aussi pourquoi mets tu cette question dans mac ppc alors que tu as un 10.6:hein:


----------

